# Introducing...Miss Emma Faith (newborn)



## ShutteredEye (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello all, here's the first few shots of Miss Emma.  She arrived Thursday night, 9/28/06, 11:47pm, 7lbs 2oz, 20 3/4" long.  Momma and baby are doing fine, and we'll be going home later today.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2006)

:hug:: Awww. Congratulations, new daddy! :hug:: 
She is just PERFECT.
A beauty.
And she has a beautiful name.

Welcome to the world, Emma Faith! :hugs: 

I am glad all went well! 
Can't wait to see more photos of her.
She is so lucky to have a dad who knows how to take her pictures PERFECTLY!

Tell her she's going to travel to Germany when she's about 1 1/2, will you .


----------



## Corry (Sep 30, 2006)

SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!! And Emma is one of my favorite names.  Congrats!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh Robert, what wonderful news! She's a beauty! Love her name, love her pictures. I'm just soooo happy for you and your wife!  :hugs:


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 30, 2006)

Beautiful baby, another beautiful Texan!


----------



## skyonfire (Sep 30, 2006)

Beautiful.. Congrats   Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Alison (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh she's just perfect! Was she early? For some reason I was remembering the due date in October. Congratulations on the newest addition to your family!


----------



## ShootHoops (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats!!! These pics are great as well. I love the 2nd one.


----------



## KevinR (Sep 30, 2006)

Congratulations...Pictures, take many and post many.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh My, She is soooooo cute!!!!!  Congrats on the little one!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 30, 2006)

She does look very cute and peaceful in those shots 




			
				Alison said:
			
		

> --Was she early?--


 
I was think the same


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Yep Alison, she's only 36 weeks gestational.

::edit:: (and Jeff)


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 30, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Oh Robert, what wonderful news! She's a beauty! Love her name, love her pictures. I'm just soooo happy for you and your wife! :hugs:


Ditto


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 1, 2006)

ohh how precious!!!! Makes me want to try just ONE more time for that little girl...but then I look at my 4 boys and wake up! haha!  Congrats Robert, you did good!


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 1, 2006)

shes adorable! congrats!!!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 1, 2006)

aaaww how cute
Congrats


----------



## bogleric (Oct 1, 2006)

very cute... congratulations


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 1, 2006)

she's 9/28

I'm 10/28

she's exactly one month before me.... 

cool

oh, they are nice pictures too.


----------



## Chase (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats, she is beautiful! Looking forward to meeting her sometime in the not too distant future!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 1, 2006)

Contgrats to all, and a big welcome to Emma!!

Isn't it the best?!


----------



## Holly (Oct 1, 2006)

a HUGE CONGRATS!! What a beautiful baby girl... And the photos capture her beauty and grace so wonderfully!!  Look forward to seeing more of her too!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you very much!

Here's a couple more:


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 2, 2006)

I love that last one you just posted.  She's precious!  Congrats.


----------



## terri (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful images, Robert!   

What a sweet little girl she is.   :heart:    Congratulations!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

She's beautiful! congratulations, Robert!  You picked a beautiful name too...   :thumbup:


----------



## jemmy (Oct 2, 2006)

> She is so lucky to have a dad who knows how to take her pictures PERFECTLY!


 
_*Here here!!! I couldn't agree more!*_  Congratulations robert and mum!  Emma is divine... loving all of these photos especially #2... I can almost smell her.  That newborn smell is so amazing - nothing beats it ... I NEEEEEEEEEEED another!!!! x
Enjoy every moment and be sure to keep sharing more pics!


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on becoming a dad, Rob. 

Priceless pictures too!


----------



## Corry (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the new pictures, too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 3, 2006)

Takes your breath away, don't it?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------

